
Tom Cruise gives lesson in TV settings and 'motion smoothing' - tartoran
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-46449906
======
ruytlm
It's fascinating that this all comes about because movies are still filmed at
such a low framerate, and people find it no longer looks 'cinematic' when the
framerate is better, just because they're so used to movies having a low
framerate.

~~~
tartoran
Yeah but the look is associated with cheap tv series productions like soaps,
the whole magic of the film as the director wanted it dissolves. Of course,
the acting seems to suffer a bit to, I watched some movie on high frame rate
and lost interest rather quickly. It may be a learned thing sure, but why
bother going through that unpleasant unlearning experience when a setting
could do it. I talked to some young people who grew up with hd and high
framerate and still prefer the cinematic feel of lower frame rate..

